# Anybody fish on the Cedar River(Clare & Gladwin CO.)?



## JRod248 (Aug 1, 2006)

Anybody fish the Cedar river in Central Michigan? It's supposed to be a great trout stream. I fished it once on a day when the river was very high due to rain and discolored. Any suggestions?


----------



## bucketmouthhauler (Sep 24, 2005)

That river had its day but it is way long gone. Too many people keeping way too many fish. I have fished that river for days strait without hooking a decent fish. It could be that it its dramatic decrease in fish population coincides perfectly with the boom in the internet chat rooms?


----------



## 223369 (Aug 24, 2005)

I agree. The cedar was a fantastic river about 6 years ago. Now a 15" a day is hard to come by. It gets a lot of traffic and people keep more than their limit.


----------

